# Sharing an apartment as a male with female colleague allowed?



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to this forum, since I will be making a move to Dubai in Sept/Oct this year. Our company will start an office in Dubai and as a newby to Dubai I am full of questions of course.

I read that it is illegal by UAE law as a male to live with a female unless you are married. I am a male and have a female colleague and we were thinking of sharing an apartment at least for the first half year/year. It is not clear for me if this is allowed or not, since we are colleagues and not lovers? If anyone has any tips or info that would be greatly appreciated!

Kind regards,
Pierreke


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Whether colleagues or lovers, sharing between unmarried members of the opposite sex is illegal. However, it's an extremely common practice and the police don't conduct random raids. That said, a complaint from your neighbor or a petty work colleague could see you in trouble.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

There might also be an issue with the tenancy agreement. It is in one tenant's name (the Ejari registration can only be done with one name). Sub-letting is illegal unless agreed by the landlord. But what if things turn sour with the landlord? That can easily happen if the landlord wants a higher rent increase than allowed by the rent calculator or if there is a dispute about maintenance or any complaints from the neighbours.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

QOFE said:


> There might also be an issue with the tenancy agreement. It is in one tenant's name (the Ejari registration can only be done with one name). Sub-letting is illegal unless agreed by the landlord. But what if things turn sour with the landlord? That can easily happen if the landlord wants a higher rent increase than allowed by the rent calculator or if there is a dispute about maintenance or any complaints from the neighbours.


I don't think there will be an issue with the tenancy contract UNLESS the company requires both names to be on it for them to get their housing allowance. However, since it is not a common practice that a company has this as a requirement, there shouldn't be much of an issue.

I get the impression landlords do not care too much about others living there. Imagine a guy who doesn't have a family renting a three bedroom place.. Of course the landlord knows that logically those two other bedrooms will be filled by some of the tenant's friends. Does he care? No. Why? Because he is getting the money he wanted...


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

It depends, my landlord did care about who is going to live in his place and asked for the copy of passports and even marriage certificate.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> ...I get the impression landlords do not care too much about others living there...


not always... in AD if the building/unit is managed by ADCP for instance, they actually wont rent a multi-bed unit to someone who is not married... the rental requirements actually stipulate that if you are asking for a multi-bed unit, then you have to provide ADCP with a marriage certificate, passport and visa copies etc before they will sign a lease...


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The company managing our building strictly asked for proof I was married, by the time I was renting my wife was still back home, I submitted my marriage certificate and even passport copies of my kids.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

imac said:


> not always... in AD if the building/unit is managed by ADCP for instance, they actually wont rent a multi-bed unit to someone who is not married... the rental requirements actually stipulate that if you are asking for a multi-bed unit, then you have to provide ADCP with a marriage certificate, passport and visa copies etc before they will sign a lease...


Yeh, but this is not really relevant since he will be staying in Dubai... AD is more strict in this respect.





A.Abbass said:


> The company managing our building strictly asked for proof I was married, by the time I was renting my wife was still back home, I submitted my marriage certificate and even passport copies of my kids.


Yeh, but this is probably because it's a company managing an entire building. If someone would find out that a COMPANY is breaking the law by allowing friends to live together, then they may have their license withdrawn... Probably something they'll try to avoid.

I'm talking about individual landlords. One guy who owns one (or multiple) apartment(s). They are very unlikely to care who lives there as long as he is being paid...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of young singles and even couples share in mixed gender situations. 

It is illegal but in all my years in Dubai I have never heard of any mixed-gender flat or villa shares getting evicted _and _everyone arrested and deported. 

People who get arrested always have something else going on. 

There are plenty of flatshares rented directly from the landlord, who rents out the rooms on an individual basis.


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Everything is in my name and my other half lives with me no issues at all. The agent and landlord are both aware of this.

Also when you go up to the pool there are several other couples that are living there too that are doing the same.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Its officially illegal unless you are married. If you get caught or grassed up it is serious and you could be deported or imprisoned.. However, seeing the number of drunks I see in JLT (sadly mainly British) I think its a lottery

It's a muslim country so just abide by the laws and youll be ok, certainly not worth the risk


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Our accountant also said it is not smart to do so since consequences are big when you are caught.


----------

